

Be a Prolific Commenter - mkrecny
http://www.mkrecny.com/entry/12/

======
gwern
And your evidence is...?

I leave what I think are pretty high quality comments on some blogs. You know
how many click-throughs Google Analytics puts them at? A bare handful. I get
more visitors from a random external link on an obscure article in the
_German_ Wikipedia.

